# "Overclocking" i7 7700



## trifexta (Apr 30, 2020)

@unclewebb 
The chips specs are 3.6ghz with a boost "up to 4.2 ghz"

So I'm aware that you arent technically able to overclock the chip. But using Version 8.70, im able to keep it at a constant 3990.65 MHz. (I'm never able to get it up to the mentioned 4.2, which is fine, the extra boost up to 4 is good for me.)

With that being said, using any other version of throttlestop I am completely unable to get the chip past 3.6ghz under load at all. Even with using the same settings.








aaaaand Version 8.74


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 30, 2020)

The 42 multiplier is only available when the C states are enabled. Did you disable the C states in the BIOS? The non-K CPUs need to have C states enabled.

I prefer enabling Speed Shift. If you are going to use the Set Multiplier function, you need to enable SpeedStep. When SpeedStep is not checked, the Set Multiplier value is ignored by the CPU. This might leave the CPU stuck at the 36 multiplier.

The Turbo Boost Short Power Max box is not checked so that information is not going to the CPU. Try checking that box and set the turbo time limit to the default value of 28 seconds.



trifexta said:


> I am completely unable to get the chip past 3.6ghz under load at all.


After making the above changes, post a screenshot while a 1 Thread TS Bench test is running. This will show if you have access to the higher multipliers.

3.6 GHz is the base speed when turbo boost is disabled.  Make sure turbo boost is enabled in the BIOS and in ThrottleStop.  If you are throttling to 3.6 GHz during a single thread test, post a screenshot of ThrottleStop with the Limit Reasons window open while the CPU is loaded.

The default turbo ratios are 42, 41, 41, 40. This is a locked CPU so leave the turbo ratios at their default values.

No need to check Clock Modulation, BD PROCHOT or More Data.

Do not check the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits option unless you are having a power limit throttling problem.

All of the TS versions since 8.70 work correctly on my very similar Core i5-7600.

*EDIT - Disabling SpeedStep, disabling the C States and not checking the Turbo Power Short box are causing your problems.*


----------



## AusWolf (May 1, 2020)

I don't use any of this software, and my i7-7700 turbos beautifully up to a stable 4.1 Ghz under light load, and 4 Ghz under heavy load. I can rarely see it reach 4.2 Ghz, but it's a marginal difference anyway.

Just make sure you enable all cpu features in the bios (C states, turbo, speed step, etc), and you're all set.


----------



## NeelModi (Feb 19, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I don't use any of this software, and my i7-7700 turbos beautifully up to a stable 4.1 Ghz under light load, and 4 Ghz under heavy load. I can rarely see it reach 4.2 Ghz, but it's a marginal difference anyway.
> 
> Just make sure you enable all cpu features in the bios (C states, turbo, speed step, etc), and you're all set.


Thanks for this! I never thought I could overclock my i7-7700, but changing a few settings in BIOS and voila, Speccy is now reporting 4.1 GHz with 41 C temperature. I'm just wondering now, what's the downside to this? Greater power consumption? Less stability, more crashes?


----------

